# Glock question



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all

This may be a silly question but i will ask anyway coz i cant find info on it anywhere. Are Glocks with olive drab frames the same as "normal" black Glocks on the market? Are there any differences between them besides the color difference?

Thanks a lot 

Matt


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No difference but the color.

(You needn't post the same question twice. Most of us click on "New Posts" when we visit here each day.)


----------

